# Nicotine & Cigarette Smoke Damage



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

What's your favorite primer to block nicotine & cigarette smoke damage?

The obvious answer is BIN but I don't want to use it to spray walls & ceilings.

Has anyone tried the Zinsser Odorless Oil based Stain blocking primer? My paint rep tells me it's truly odorless but looking at the PDS sheet I find that hard to believe.

It warns:" Extinguish all flames and pilot lights and turn
off all stoves, heaters, electric motors and other sources of
ignition during use until project is complete."

Has anyone recently done a job like this?

https://www.thepaintstore.com/Zinsser_Odorless_Oil_Based_Stain_Blocker_p/03958.htm


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

inslx seallock. Roughly $10/gallon less than BIN.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Mr Smith said:


> What's your favorite primer to block nicotine & cigarette smoke damage?
> 
> The obvious answer is BIN but I don't want to use it to spray walls & ceilings.
> 
> ...



odorless doesn't mean no fumes. IMO more dangerous because you don't realize right away when you are being exposed to toxic levels.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I’ve spayed BIN without any particular issues, other than the obvious one of odor. Just have to have a good respirator. Any other product besides that and I feel I’m taking a chance of not locking everything down satisfactorily.


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

Now the customer just wants a quote for spraying the popcorn ceiling. He's a landlord who wants to paint the walls & trim himself. It's almost not worth doing the quote for those cheapo types.

Maybe just a flat oil like Coverstain for the ceiling? Apparently, it's yellowing because of the cigarette smoke.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

I have used cover stain and oil base kilz with good results on a couple of real nasty smoker and nicotine jobs. Anything you use is going to smell gross.


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

kmp said:


> I have used cover stain and oil base kilz with good results on a couple of real nasty smoker and nicotine jobs. Anything you use is going to smell gross.


Agreed. Spraying a ceiling with oil-based paint might be the worst thing we do as painters. Nasty messy business. I use up several face shield covers doing jobs like that. I assume the property investor already did the math and figures it's not worth it for him to rent a sprayer.

I'm going to add 50% to my normal rates. If I was doing the wall & trim painting I might cut him a better deal.


----------



## PaPainter724 (Apr 22, 2016)

If its nicotine, we go in with a couple bottles of totally awesome cleaner and spray down everything. A quick wipe down and the walls are practically new. Usually you can just spray latex over top and its fine. If it's a bit stubborn, nothing gripper, sealgrip, pro block etc can't handle


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Cheap oil primer, get your check and leave. Anything less than that and it wont truly be sealed. If it's a scabby rental, he's probably just wanting it primed and calling it finished. Slum lords...smh.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Zinsser's odourless is a long ways from being odourless. Stuff stinks, it spatters a lot and I've found it doesn't do the greatest job sealing stains.


Personally, I'm tired of dealing with diy landlords asking you to do stuff like ceilings, stairwells, etc. because they just want to do the easier stuff.


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

*Popcorn sponge*



Mr Smith said:


> Now the customer just wants a quote for spraying the popcorn ceiling. He's a landlord who wants to paint the walls & trim himself. It's almost not worth doing the quote for those cheapo types.
> 
> Maybe just a flat oil like Coverstain for the ceiling? Apparently, it's yellowing because of the cigarette smoke.


Iwould think that most of the cigarette odor would be coming from the popcorn ceiling as it acts like a sponge...and especially if it has not been painted...and if the walls have been painted with an eggshell or higher sheen. Why not remove the popcorn instead of trying to seal in the odor?

futtyos


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Why would you rather spray an oil based than BIN?


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Woodco said:


> Why would you rather spray an oil based than BIN?


Depends on the purpose. If the ho is banking on coverage, oil is the way to go. Personally speaking It doesn't matter. Either way the ppe is the same. Clean up is the same, solvent required. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Zinsser's odourless is a long ways from being odourless. Stuff stinks, it spatters a lot and I've found it doesn't do the greatest job sealing stains.
> 
> 
> Personally, I'm tired of dealing with diy landlords asking you to do stuff like ceilings, stairwells, etc. because they just want to do the easier stuff.


Its odor LESS. not odor FREE. And ime, it's crap. Just give me the regular stuff and just get it over with...

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

Woodco said:


> Why would you rather spray an oil based than BIN?


If the landlord just wants us to paint the ceilings using a flat oil based paint is the most economical way to go. Bin is just a primer and will need a topcoat. BIN is also $30/gallon more in cost.

BTW the landlord already washed the walls down and he's doing the rest of the painting himself.

I rarely get these types of jobs because I'm not a cheap hack painter who will do the job for $20/hr.


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

When it comes to oil primers, I always roll. I never use solvent to clean up. Just toss the tray liner, brush and roller sleeve. Cleaning up would require so much solvent and is to messy. I just make sure everything is well covered with drop cloths and have a very small dispenser bottle of mineral spirits "just in case". I have never had an issue with cover stain but if I can get it I would prefer inslx seallock!


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Can't roll an unpainted popcorn lid....who knows whether or not that's the case here. But I've certainly had my fair share....


jennifertemple said:


> When it comes to oil primers, I always roll. I never use solvent to clean up. Just toss the tray liner, brush and roller sleeve. Cleaning up would require so much solvent and is to messy. I just make sure everything is well covered with drop cloths and have a very small dispenser bottle of mineral spirits "just in case". I have never had an issue with cover stain but if I can get it I would prefer inslx seallock!


Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

lilpaintchic said:


> Can't roll an unpainted popcorn lid....who knows whether or not that's the case here. But I've certainly had my fair share....
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk



Sure you can. Just use an oil primer. When the drywallers are mixing their mush to shoot the ceiling, I have no idea why they don't mix latex primer with it. Removes this problem completely.


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

lilpaintchic said:


> Can't roll an unpainted popcorn lid....who knows whether or not that's the case here. But I've certainly had my fair share....
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk



I have rolled Popcorn, many times, I just use a much fluffier roller sleeve. (Never used one but a sponge sleeve might work well, too.) No matter how you do it popcorn is a PITA! but tons of solvent is not something I really want to get into so I use all disposable product, no cleaning.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

jennifertemple said:


> I have rolled Popcorn, many times, I just use a much fluffier roller sleeve. (Never used one but a sponge sleeve might work well, too.) No matter how you do it popcorn is a PITA! but tons of solvent is not something I really want to get into so I use all disposable product, no cleaning.


I've rolled many myself. Using either a split foam roller or 1 1/4" super fab....only if theyve already been painted though. And I'm completely convinced that I have a very solid surface. I know you've been at this many years but an unpainted popcorn lid and a wet roller sleeve can be a disaster waiting to happen. It has a tendency to just roll off once its wetted in my experience anyway. Anywho, I hate using solvents as much as the next person....sometimes it's a necessary evil to get the job done with no concern of if it will work or not. If you've found a waterborne product that you can roll onto an unpainted, nicotine stained ceiling I think that's great. I've just never had that experience. And doubt that I will any time soon. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Popcorn ceilings are actually composed of the devil’s cottage cheese. True fact.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

futtyos said:


> Iwould think that most of the cigarette odor would be coming from the popcorn ceiling as it acts like a sponge...and especially if it has not been painted...and if the walls have been painted with an eggshell or higher sheen. Why not remove the popcorn instead of trying to seal in the odor?
> 
> futtyos


Cause the landlord is a cheap weenie.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

I've heard horror stories of guys trying to seal unpainted popcorn with water based primers. Stuff just starts falling to the floor 10 seconds after you've touched it. Absolute mess. Oil based doesn't have the same effect. I pretty much use the same thing as Jennifer. Great big fat sleeve, be generous with the product and just assume you're gonna get rained on! It's one of the jobs that makes me mutter "Why didn't I stay in school?" Then I realize that I did and chose this instead.


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

lilpaintchic said:


> I know you've been at this many years but an unpainted popcorn lid and a wet roller sleeve can be a disaster waiting to happen.
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk



Thus, ALWAYS, prime with *OIL!* I have not had any fail yet. In some cases In I did get bits of ceiling crumb on the roller but it did not make any difference to the finished product because the oil primer seemed to _glue_ everything together for the finish paint. I might add, I always used a lighter hand on those primer jobs.


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

jennifertemple said:


> Thus, ALWAYS, prime with *OIL!* I have not had any fail yet. In some cases In I did get bits of ceiling crumb on the roller but it did not make any difference to the finished product because the oil primer seemed to _glue_ everything together for the finish paint. I might add, I always used a lighter hand on those primer jobs.


Why not just roll it with a flat oil paint? No need to use an oil primer. The flat oil paint will seal the nicotine. That'll save you a step and millions of dollars. :wink:


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

Mr Smith said:


> Why not just roll it with a flat oil paint? No need to use an oil primer. The flat oil paint will seal the nicotine. That'll save you a step and millions of dollars. :wink:


It will look crummy without a nice coat of really flat ceiling paint. (IMHO) On the other had, for crummy landlords, that sounds like an option if you're sure the stain won't bleed through.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

lilpaintchic said:


> Depends on the purpose. If the ho is banking on coverage, oil is the way to go. Personally speaking It doesn't matter. Either way the ppe is the same. Clean up is the same, solvent required.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Totally different in my book. The fact that BIN dries so quick makes it a hell of a lot easier. You dont get that stickiness under your feet like oil walking around. Thats HUGE for me.


----------

